# Gibberellic acid or colloidal silver



## pedrovski (Aug 27, 2014)

Im wanting to make feminised seeds and I know both of these can make your female plants produce pollen sacks but which works best? Out would a mixture of the 2 work well? 

Thanks


----------



## spek9 (Aug 30, 2014)

Well, I've never even heard of the acid method.

Personally, I've recently started a fem seed making project, and am going to use silver. My girlfriend uses CS medicinally anyways, so I bought a CS generator from Amazon for ~$70 (you can make your own, but it came with everything including the silver).

For pennies, I can make a whole quart, as opposed to paying $50 in a health shop for 150 mL.

CS is tried and true, and widely used, so I'm going with it.

-spek


----------



## albert111 (Aug 30, 2014)

i use cs and works every time


----------



## Bud Tipps (Aug 30, 2014)

I tried CS twice with two different types and it didn't work. I switched to silver thiosulphate which seems to work.

Link to recipe : http://www.420magazine.com/forums/how-grow-marijuana/72106-how-reverse-sex-using-silver-thiosulfate-solution.html


----------



## Mike Roach (Aug 30, 2014)

Gibberellic acid will make both female & Hermie seeds
silver thiosulphate and colloidal silver both work the difference being silver thiosulphate work with a single application vs colloidal silver who require dally application over 8-10 days to work but it's the safest more natural way to go. I have personally work with both method and got 100% female seeds


----------



## albert111 (Sep 1, 2014)

i make my own cs with 99% silver wire and 9v battery leave over night works good


----------



## spek9 (Sep 2, 2014)

Bud Tipps said:


> I tried CS twice with two different types and it didn't work. I switched to silver thiosulphate which seems to work.
> 
> Link to recipe : http://www.420magazine.com/forums/how-grow-marijuana/72106-how-reverse-sex-using-silver-thiosulfate-solution.html


What PPM silver were you using? You need a minimum of 40 PPM.

-spek


----------



## Bud Tipps (Sep 3, 2014)

Only 30ppm, I read it was supposed to be in the 30-50 ppm range. 

According to Dr. Ram fertile male flowers can be induced in female cannabis plants using:
gibberellins (GAs) and anti-ethylene agents such as:
silver nitrate (AgNO3)
silver thiosulphate anionic complex (STS)
aminoethoxyvinyl glycene (AVG)
and cobalt chloride (CoCl2).


----------



## SheepsBlood (Sep 4, 2014)

Silver- Can you spray one branch and safely populate seeds on that branch ONLY?
Or will the entire plant become seeded?
Please, give as much detail on procedures and results/effects.


----------



## HERB rastafari (Sep 5, 2014)

I think you have to spray a branch, then put a plastic bag over it so it doesn't pollinate anything else.


----------



## Bud Tipps (Sep 9, 2014)

You spray the branch you want to produce male flowers. When the male flowers are about to open I snip the branch off and put it in some water with a bit of molasses and put it away from the grow room so no pollen flies in there. Then collect the pollen over the next few days. I check the branch every 12 hours or so and pluck the pollen pods off as they ripen with tweezers. The pollen gets stored in the fridge in little glass jars.


----------



## SheepsBlood (Sep 9, 2014)

Bud Tipps said:


> You spray the branch you want to produce male flowers. When the male flowers are about to open I snip the branch off and put it in some water with a bit of molasses and put it away from the grow room so no pollen flies in there. Then collect the pollen over the next few days. I check the branch every 12 hours or so and pluck the pollen pods off as they ripen with tweezers. The pollen gets stored in the fridge in little glass jars.


So, then I would use that pollen to fertilize one branch on a female to successfully create feminized seeds? (Of course being very careful by covering the branch I am pollinating and using a small tipped paint brush...right?)
The other branches should not be affected since they don't get any of that pollen correct?


----------



## Bud Tipps (Sep 9, 2014)

SheepsBlood said:


> So, then I would use that pollen to fertilize one branch on a female to successfully create feminized seeds? (Of course being very careful by covering the branch I am pollinating and using a small tipped paint brush...right?)
> The other branches should not be affected since they don't get any of that pollen correct?


Yeah, that's what I do. Remember to turn your fans off first or take the plant to a place with no breeze.


----------



## SheepsBlood (Sep 10, 2014)

Well, I don't have any fans running at this moment that blow air around besides my modified portable A/C. It blows in cold and recirculates it back in. Though no filter with micron tight enough to filter out pollen so thanks for the heads up advice. I do have one other blower... it takes in outside air from the shed and blows across my sealed reflector and backout the other shed window.


----------

